# Seafoaming 84' quantum???



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

So I attempted to seafoam my 84' quantum, 5cyl engine. I went to seafoam it, with car running of course, and when i pulled off any vacuum lines the car died??? Also tried messing around straight into the intake, once again the car dies. Im very confused by this, and wanted to see if anyone has experienced similar stuff or knows why this is happening or what im doing wrong. Baffled all of me and my buddies. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

So did you pull the hose and it died or it died after you pulled the hose off and stuck it into the bottle of seafoam? If it was the later you need to keep your car reving while doing this..


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

As soon as the hose is removed it dies, no seafoam. Ive looked around and people have said vacuum lines to and from intake can be too much of a shock to the system. they say try using the cruise control one, ill have to give that a go


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

hieber265 said:


> As soon as the hose is removed it dies, no seafoam. Ive looked around and people have said vacuum lines to and from intake can be too much of a shock to the system. they say try using the cruise control one, ill have to give that a go


It shouldnt die... You have something else going on. I can remove several of my hoses and it will still run. If you have to get a t pipe and put it in line with a hose and then take another hose and run it to the can of seafoam.


----------

